# It's art: MIT student arrested with fake bomb (CTV)



## Yrys (21 Sep 2007)

article link




> The Associated Press
> 
> BOSTON -- An MIT student wearing what turned out to be a fake bomb was arrested at gunpoint Friday at Logan International Airport and later claimed it was artwork, officials said.
> 
> ...



I can'T believe she didn't do it on purpose of publicity or something similar...


MSNBC article on same subject


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2007)

On the off chance she didn't, this is big time proof for the need for more chlorine in that gene pool.....  ???


----------



## FullMetalParka (21 Sep 2007)

She's lucky she didn't get shot. I know if I were a security officer at the airport and saw someone with a circuit board strapped to their chest, I'd shoot on sight.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Sep 2007)

This even made the news here. What a way top get your name and picture on the news, and yes, as quoted above, lucky she was NOT shot. 

All that blood spatter on the walls! 

I wonder if she would she consider that art? 

What a phuckwhit!

Shakes head,

Wes


----------



## Bobby Rico (21 Sep 2007)

What a stooge...Would have benefited the rest of society if they had shot her.


----------



## Jacqueline (21 Sep 2007)

I seriously think she did it as a sick joke. In her queer little mind that's a brush off the shoulders. What a weirdo!


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Sep 2007)

Well, a Google search for "Star Simpson" now returns about 18,200 hits.  She's having her 15 minutes, now we never have to hear of her again.  It's for people like her that Fark]http://www.fark.com/]Fark has a STUPID tag.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (29 Sep 2007)

"Dumbass" And to think some of these people will be our leaders someday. "Double dumbass on the sperm donor"


----------

